# Synchronisation Mail MacBook--> Ipad/Iphone



## panotonik (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de récupérer un iPad mini. Après l'avoir restauré et réglé "a ma sauce", je voulais configurer mes 3 boites mails dessus. J'avais déjà fait l'opération sur mon iPhone, c'était simple, il n'y avait qu'a cocher "synchroniser Mail" dans iTunes, et mes appli Mail se comportaient de la même manière sur mon MacBook et mon iPhone (meme réglage, si j'en modifie un, ça modifie l'autre). Bref, c'était simple !

La, je branche l'iPad, iTune (a jour) se lance, je cherche ma petite case à cocher...et rien ... iTune ne semble plus proposer la synchronisation des mails entre différent appareil...

Est-ce moi qui ai raté quelque chose ? Y'a t'il une astuce, un autre truc a cocher pour que ça fonctionne ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2014)

tu utilises une appli de messagerie email de ton choix
et tu configures les comptes en imap


----------



## florian1003 (26 Décembre 2014)

En effet, la solution la plus élégante est celle-ci !


----------



## panotonik (27 Décembre 2014)

Ouais, c'est déjà le cas ! Mes trois adresses sont configurer en imap sur Apple mail. Ce que je cherchais, c'est synchroniser les réglages d'appel mail sur mes périphérique mobiles. Avant je pouvais le faire en cochant l'option, mais elle a disparue. Je pense que je vais le faire a la main du coups..! Merci quand même.


----------

